# international 674



## RichyB (Aug 19, 2011)

hiya to all I'm new on here and would really like your help and advice, i've just bought a 674 and i'm trying to source parts for it at the moment, dose anyone know where i can buy the decals for around the hydraulic controls and pto leavers aswel as around the gear sticks? other question i have is how much breathing is acceptable from an engine with 6000 hours on?


----------

